# Heaven is ...



## mathepac (19 Feb 2010)

A 911 GT3 RS and a deserted road in Southern France ... 

http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/21533/PorscheGT3_oppo_wide.jpg

With the hail and snow back, what's your idea of heaven?


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2010)

Playing acoustic guitar in a chiringuito from sunset to sunrise with my wife and great company, drinking ice cold beer, eating tapas, occasionally swimming, having the odd recreational cigarette and making luurrvve 

Getting there and back in a white XJS HE cabrio (did they do one?)

_Edit: not sure about the HE part_ [broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> A 911 GT3 RS and a deserted road in Southern France ...
> 
> http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/21533/PorscheGT3_oppo_wide.jpg
> 
> With the hail and snow back, what's your idea of heaven?


 
A quart in The Long Valley and being collected by the oul' doll and driven home in a Saab 900 Turbo. Sorry, I couldn't resist that one, Matz! 

My idea of heaven........? Probably standing on this tee box..... http://www.art4golfers.co.uk/product_images/tn_700_25%20grandison%20old%20head%20of%20kinsale%204th.jpg


----------



## Mpsox (22 Feb 2010)

Saturday morning, reading the newspapers at my big kitchen table with a mug of coffee and a scone and the wife and little un gone over to her mothers. Peace and quiet after a long week. Followed of course an hour or so later when they come back and I get told about what the bow-wow at Nana's was doing


----------



## Tinker Bell (22 Feb 2010)

My fella cooking breakfast on Saturday morning while I'm still under the duvet.


----------



## bullbars (23 Feb 2010)

Due to recession-lack of jobs-emigration (see numerous other threads if further infor required) -Going home for a good long holiday- that moment I step of the plane in Dublin is bliss.Its just like the old ESB ad! Getting to see friends and family again and just having the craic.

Footing turf.
Making Hay-its a smell you never forget
Opening a realy sweet bale of silage
Spending hours covered in oil and grease in the shed tinkering with machines and finally getting them working when six hours earlier it was in pieces on the floor!
Doing stupid things like playing with the dogs and talking like an idiot to them.


----------



## Firefly (23 Feb 2010)

... Ballybunion (Old)


----------

